# Gun safety



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a reminder ya'll be careful. I just had a real life reminder. My neighbor was just picked up by LifeFight( helicopter) due to accidentally shooting himself.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Hopefully he will be OK.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i am a firm beleiver in gun safety

but i will admit i have had the "accidental disharge" before,but my muzzle has always been pointed in a safe direction

i am even a survivor of the "accidental discharge".was shot "accidentaly" when i was about 1.5 yrs old.my real father was cleaning his Ruger single six when it went off and hit me in the back.but i wont go into details on that

hope your friend recovers from it,hes in my thoughts.

hopefully he and his family dont become "anti gun" from this ordeal


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Scary indeed. Thanks for the reminder. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope he is OK. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope he is Ok and Thanks also for the reminder.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hope all goes well for him, we all need more reminders the older we get.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep Your Finger Off The Trigger Untill Your Ready To Shoot... It Works...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Felt so bad walking outside hearing his little girls cry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How's he doing ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's sad...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope he is ok for his girls sake...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope all comes out OK for your neighbor.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Update: My friend at the sheriff's dept. told me that the gf shot him. He is recovering at the hospital currently. It might get complicated now. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

them biotches be crazy

glad my wife isnt a crazy one,not yet anyhow


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's a Darwin Award candidate...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one "STUPID IDIOT"


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

They are still claiming "accidental" shooting. He was hit in the thigh barely hitting an artery. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

lol

that looked like a scene from bugs bunny

he got what he deserved thats for sure


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing video Scotty. Wonder if he passed his hunter safety course? He sure learned to only point at what you intend to shoot. I'm wondering what he intended to see looking into the muzzle to begin with.

GF's can be crazy at times. Wives are usually much more settled, until you get caught with the GF. Then you are usually caught in the crossfire. I've only heard this to be true, no personal experiences LOL.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just so we don't forget:

1. ALWAYS keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.

2. ALWAYS keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot.

3. ALWAYS keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.

4. Know your target and what is beyond.

5. Know how to use the gun safely.

6. Be sure the gun is safe to operate.

7. Use only the correct ammunition for your gun.

8. Wear eye and ear protection as appropriate.

9. Never use alcohol or over-the-counter, prescription or other drugs before or while shooting

10. Store guns so they are not accessible to unauthorized persons.

11. Be aware that certain types of guns and many shooting activities require additional safety precautions.

Such as: cleaning, and inspection.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Just so we don't forget:

1. ALWAYS keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.
2. ALWAYS keep your finger off the trigger until ready to shoot.
3. ALWAYS keep the gun unloaded until ready to use.
4. Know your target and what is beyond.
5. Know how to use the gun safely.
6. Be sure the gun is safe to operate.
7. Use only the correct ammunition for your gun.
8. Wear eye and ear protection as appropriate.
9. Never use alcohol or over-the-counter, prescription or other drugs before or while shooting
10. Store guns so they are not accessible to unauthorized persons.
11. Be aware that certain types of guns and many shooting activities require additional safety precautions.
Such as: cleaning, and inspection. 
12. Keep them away from crazy gf's. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Never Look Down the Barrel "muzzle"...And don't forget I you have a missfire wait at least 15 sec. With the gun pointed in a safe direction and then eject the round away from your face!


----------

